# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میتونم برناممو اجرا کنم؟؟ :32:

## Zahra4499

:32: 
من یه هیچی نخوندم دوسال از درس دور بودم پایه درسم ضعیف میخام تازه شروع کنم  :Yahoo (19): 
یه برنامه 4 ماهه خوب دارم ب نظرتون اجراش کنم؟ یا دیره؟
تو برنامه مرور هم داره.
من تجربی نظام قدیم خوندم 
اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*اره چرا نتونی ...فقط بخون / بدون فکر کردن به این که اخرش چی میشه یا چه رشته ای قبول میشم ...بخون با ساعت مطالعه بالا*

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> من یه هیچی نخوندم دوسال از درس دور بودم پایه درسم ضعیف میخام تازه شروع کنم 
> یه برنامه 4 ماهه خوب دارم ب نظرتون اجراش کنم؟ یا دیره؟
> تو برنامه مرور هم داره.
> من تجربی نظام قدیم خوندم 
> اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.


هر جوری که میتونی شروع کن
بهترین راه موفق شدن تو این زمان و بهترین برنامه اینه که نههایت تلاشتو انجام بدی و نزاری یک دقیقه وقت تلف بشه

----------


## Ahmad111

برنامه میتونی بفرستی ؟

----------


## Mysterious

*سلام اجراش کن حتما واسه یه رتبه خوب دیر نیست
بنظرم برنامه ات رو بفرست تا بهتر نظر بدیم*

----------


## Zahra4499

برنامه بخام بذارم خیلی زیاد میشه چون هفتگی هستش مشاور بهم داده

----------


## Zahra4499

من نمیتونم تمرکز کنم رو درس و خدا نکنه از پشت میز پاشم دوساعت بعد برمیگردم واسه زیاد شدن تمرکزم چیکار کنم؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## reza2018

> من یه هیچی نخوندم دوسال از درس دور بودم پایه درسم ضعیف میخام تازه شروع کنم 
> یه برنامه 4 ماهه خوب دارم ب نظرتون اجراش کنم؟ یا دیره؟
> تو برنامه مرور هم داره.
> من تجربی نظام قدیم خوندم 
> اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.


هدفت چه رتبه و رشته ای هست؟
در این برنامه همه مباحث رو گذاشتن یا حذف مبحث هم داره؟

----------


## Zahra4499

> هدفت چه رتبه و رشته ای هست؟
> در این برنامه همه مباحث رو گذاشتن یا حذف مبحث هم داره؟


هدفم پزشکی سراسری 
برنامه 4 ماهه هست ک از مهر ماه رسیده به دستم 
من بخاطر امروز و فردا کردن وقتم هدر رفت 
وگرنه برنامه کاملیه 
میشد قبل کنکور دوبار ببندمش و یه ماه هم مرور کنم

----------


## Rafolin403

> من یه هیچی نخوندم دوسال از درس دور بودم پایه درسم ضعیف میخام تازه شروع کنم 
> یه برنامه 4 ماهه خوب دارم ب نظرتون اجراش کنم؟ یا دیره؟
> تو برنامه مرور هم داره.
> من تجربی نظام قدیم خوندم 
> اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.


اگه بخوایم واقع بینانه بگیم با پایه ب ضعیف و دوسال دوری از درس، فکر نمیکنم پزشکی سراسری رو بتونید بیارید ولی خوبیش اینه که نصف راهو میرید!!!
سال بعد میتونید بقیه ی راهو محکم تر ادامه بدین ادم بالاخره باید از یه جایی شروع کنه... الان شروع نکنید سال جدیدم شروع نمیکنید!

----------


## reza2018

> هدفم پزشکی سراسری 
> برنامه 4 ماهه هست ک از مهر ماه رسیده به دستم 
> من بخاطر امروز و فردا کردن وقتم هدر رفت 
> وگرنه برنامه کاملیه 
> میشد قبل کنکور دوبار ببندمش و یه ماه هم مرور کنم


 والا بنظر بهتر کمی واقع بینانه تر به قضیه نگاه کنی...
کسی که صفرهست خیلی سخت بشه گفت میتونه توی این مدت پزشکی سراسری بیاره...هرچند غیر ممکن نیست.
اگر امسال میخوای حتما بری دانشگاه  بهتره هدفت رو کمی پایین تر در نظر بگیری.

----------


## a.t.n

رو سوالای کنکور سالای گذشته تمرکز کن 
هر مبحثی رو میخونی سوالای کنکورش رو بزن بعد برو مبحث

----------


## -Sara-

> من نمیتونم تمرکز کنم رو درس و خدا نکنه از پشت میز پاشم دوساعت بعد برمیگردم واسه زیاد شدن تمرکزم چیکار کنم؟


سلام.
برای اینکه از درس خوندن فرار نکنید بخواییم درست بگیم باید یه هدف محکم و قوی و انگیزه کافی داشته باشید!

اگه کسی بخواد واقعا از جون و دلش درس بخونه صدتا موبایل و لپ تاپ بزارن جلوش توجهی بهشون نمیکنه!
اما امان از اون وقتی که دل با درس خوندن نباشه...


شما بهتره چیزی که مانع درس خوندنتون میشه رو از خودتون جدا کنید!
تایم های استراحت از اتاق بیرون نرید!
و..

----------


## -Sara-

> من یه هیچی نخوندم دوسال از درس دور بودم پایه درسم ضعیف میخام تازه شروع کنم 
> یه برنامه 4 ماهه خوب دارم ب نظرتون اجراش کنم؟ یا دیره؟
> تو برنامه مرور هم داره.
> من تجربی نظام قدیم خوندم 
> اگه پیشنهاد بهتری دارین لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.


و اینکه حتما اجرا کنید برنامتون رو..
هیچ وقت دیر نیست!
حتما موفق میشید اگه با تمام وجودتون تلاش کنید!
موفق باشید : )

----------


## Zahra4499

ممنوووووووون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## NormaL

به نظر من باید یه کم واقع بین باشی و واسه 1400 و کنکور نظام جدید برنامه بریزی... :Yahoo (21):  @sara.abo نظر تو چیه؟

----------


## aretmis

> به نظر من باید یه کم واقع بین باشی و واسه 1400 و کنکور نظام جدید برنامه بریزی... @sara.abo نظر تو چیه؟



به نظر من :Yahoo (1): 
واقع بینی رو بذار کنار! حتی اگه تمام قوانین دنیا میگن نمیشه تو بگو میشه!
سعی کن قوانین جهان رو تغییر بدی :Yahoo (1): 
هیچ چیز غیرممکن نیست! حتی تو خود کلمه یِ غیرممکن هم "ممکن" هست استارتر عزیز! :Yahoo (8):

----------


## zhi.a

چیزی که میخوای بی تعارف خیلی سخته! قبولی پزشکی تو مدت کم برای کسی که ضعیف بوده(به گفته خودت) سخته اما غیر ممکن نیست! با این حال تو تمام تلاشتو بکن انشالله که بشه!

----------


## high.target

_بخای میشه
ولی سوال اینجاس میخای؟؟
یا داری سر خودتو شیره میمالی؟
بخاه ک بشه
من بهت قول میدم میشه بشه اگ تو بخای
یادت رفته اشرففففف مخلوقاتیمااا_

----------


## Fawzi

حقیقت هیچ برنامه ای نمیتونه کمکت کنه
تا وقتی اولین قدم رو برای عمل برنداری 
پس وسواستو بزار کنار و استارت بزن ..به مرور همه چی میاد دستت

----------


## Dj.ALI

اگه کسی واقعا بخاد یه کاری کنه و هدفی داشته باشه صبح تا شب کل وقت و انرژیششو میزاره پای هدفش تا بتونه اونکارو انجام بده و به هدفش برسه کسی هم که نخاد کاری کنه هزار تا عذر و بهانه وحاشیه میاره واسه خودش اخرشم به هیچجا نمیرسه

----------


## maryam81

> من نمیتونم تمرکز کنم رو درس و خدا نکنه از پشت میز پاشم دوساعت بعد برمیگردم واسه زیاد شدن تمرکزم چیکار کنم؟


 سلام ببین اول باید ببینی چرا نمیتونی تمرکز کنی وعلتشو بنویسی وسعی کنی برطرفش کنی میتونه این باشه که اعتماد به نفس نداری میترسی یا مثلا استرس داری شاید اصلا در اثر خستگی باشه یا شاید هم داری خودتو با بقیه مقایسه میکنی ویا اینکه تو فکر روزهای قبلی هستی  و یا تو روز های اینده ... 
اما خب  تا بیای مشکلو برطرف کنی طول میکشه پس بهتره خودتو به بی خیالی بزنی مثلا وقتی با خودت داری میگی من حالم بده سریع بعدش بگو من درسمو میخونم وقتی با خودت میگی من تمرکز ندارم و... باز با خودت بگو فقط درس بخون همه چی حل میشه و به درس خوندنت ادامه بده .فقط همین 
امیدوارم که بهت کمک کرده باشم دوست عزیزم :Yahoo (1):

----------

